# So when do yall fish?



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

I am not trying to sound like a jerk here but when do you guys talk about catfishing. I was trying to get some advice about going to sommerville tomorrow an all anyone is talking about are hats. I thought this was a forum to learn about great texas fishing?


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I Don't Live In Texas ,or Fish Sommerville So I Can't Help You. You Want To But A Hat ?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I never fished Summerville either, but I have caught a few dozen cottonmouths and canebrakes on the Edisto River near Summerville... I'm sorry, but I don't have any hats for sale.


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

sorry, did not look at yalls locations. i thought this was a texas board. wasnt trying to be an *****. have you guys ever fished texas? we had a new record blue cat out of lake texoma this year. 116LBS!! if i remember correctly. great fishin down here. how about you guys?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

The Texas & World record was 121 lbs. 8 oz. and it was an incredible catch, and IS a beautiful fish... I've seen the pictures of her swimming in the huge tank they have for display at the TP&W HQ ... Our state record was just broken twice this year, and although it's still nearly twenty pounds short of the Texas/world record @ 92 pounds it was a pretty big catfish. 

I'm one of the rookies here... the pros are out fishing. I'm nursing a sore back and a broken boat motor....


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Nope ,never Made It To The Long Star State


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

sorry about the back. was it related to the broken motor? sounds like a bummer. i have been fishing since i was 5. thats 14 years now. still kind of a rookie on the big waters till i can afford a boat. or at least some more time off work!!
p.s. my granparents now reside in Palmyra, VA. virginia is some good looking country!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Naw.... the sore back is related to the crashed car... long story, as is the broken boat. I'll be fine soon, I'm sure... went and has xrays Friday to make sure nothing is broken in the back, and if they check out, I'm going to get the chiropractor to re-arrange a few bones and take care of strained (I hope) muscles. The motor was "rebuilt" and broke the crank after about 30 minutes running time... I guess I'll never trust a "rebuild" again, unless I see it done, or do it myself. 

I've never been to Palmyra, Va. but most of Virginia, North Carolina, Tenn., Kentucky and the rest of the states bordering on the Blue Ridge, share some beautiful landscape. My only complaint, if I had one, would be the hurricanes.... I love just about everything else about where we live. Waverly is a lot closer to the ocean than it is to the mountains, so it's more or less flat with a feew little hills around here... still very pretty, especially in the spring..... If you get up here to visit, you'll have to let me know. Maybe we can arrange to take you catfishing.....


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

I will definitley take you up on that offer. I have been meaning to head back that way. Like wise if you ever stumble in around Cypress, TX (close to houston). we also have a grade A saltwater fishery.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm lucky like that too... the Chesapeake Bay, lower James River and Atlantic Ocean are just an hour or two driving distance from me, so we enjoy some good "bluewater" fishing too. NightTrain lives about an hour and fifteen minutes to the South of me, on Lake Gaston, and there's a heck of a lot of good fishing to be had on Gaston and Buggs Island lakes too.... I live half a mile from the Nottoway River, which has been flooded almost constantly for three years now, and it is a great freshwater fishery for bass, bream and cats too... if and when I can get out there and the water doesn't look like chocolate milk... keep us in mind, and when you visit I'll do what I can to put you on some fish. I don't believe there's a trip to Texas in my immediate future, but I'll do the same, should I get the chance to pay the Lone Star State a visit.....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Fishin'Fritts,
Alot of the guys have been tied up lately...but they look cool while they're at it,in their new Catfish Supply Co.ballcaps!!


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

And a lot of us are going through some serious boat issues...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hey Fishin'fritts...There's ya fishing report I posted last night...man,what a blast!Palmyra,Va....isn't that on the Rappahanock River,near Deltaville?


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Fishin'fritts, 
I can't help ya on Lake Sommerville, but here on Lake Conroe, all is well, 
Here are some pics from this past saturday night.

This was Jerry's first time jugging. On his first night out he became a member of the Lake Conroe CPR Club, with a 11# blue..Jerry and his son ended up with 29, one at 9lbs and the one 11.2 CPR. 
*Justin was the NET-MAN and what a job he did.*








*9 #*








* 11 # CPR*
















*JUG UP* *FISH ON*


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I just moved to Victoria from Cypress. And was fishing Conroe almoast exclusively. What Randy says is true.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

*Summer time cats*

Fishin'fritts,
I can not tell you how to locate cats in sommerville from the bank this time, but during the spring there is a state park off of 36 i think that is perfect for cats. I cant remember the name of the park but it might not be a bad place to try during the summer either. They have a fishing peir that extends out a good ways to get you to some deeper water. from what i understand there is really good catfishing there too. when i went i was in search of white bass and crappie. we did fish a point in the primitive camp grounds at night that produced 7 cats from 2 to 8 lbs. That was alot of fun on ultra lite bass gear with 6 lb test. If you have a boat just find the river channel near some structure and bait it up with some range cubes. You might try below the sommerville ****, but i dont know if you can fish down there. 
I fish the san jac river at the 59 bridge and do well during the spring, caught a 15 to 20 lbs flat head, but have not caught a fish there since early june.

Josh


----------



## Kutter (May 21, 2004)

Can't help ya much either, living along the mississippi river here in Missouri. I lived in Texas, Arlington, for quite some time. I fished mainly down on the Brazos River above Lake Whitney.


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks alot for all the responses guys. Those were some good looking fish. Good job on the juglines NightTrain. Cant wait to see the Pics. in a couple of weeks I am borrowing a buddys boat and trying my luck at the Fayetteville county lake. suppose to be some big ones under the dam.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Cool pics,Randy...Justin definately looks to be quite the budding catman.

Fishin'fritts...thanks dude...can't wait myself.


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

i have fished somerville for years, do you have a boat or on the bank i have cought fish both ways where do you plan to go


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

i usually fish the banks but i got a boat i can borrow now. 14ft 25hp. took it to the lake last sunday and toured the lake with my girlfreind. i can access anywhere on the lake, just tell me where to go and what to do.

~mark


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I did a little digging for information on Sommerville Lake:
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/park/lakesome/

There isn't much in the way of information there. One thing that struck me as being particularly odd (maybe it isn't odd to any of you who live near this body of water) was the incredible difference in the lake level. Quote from the above web page: "Elevation ranges from 190 to 496 feet above mean sea level" 

I would be inclined to fish the lake during periods of rising water, if possible, concentrating on flats adjacent to deep water during the time of water elevation increase. If that isn't possible, I'd look for flats or humps (you'll need a topographic map and a depth finder for that) and fish the flats and or humps at night. I would choose the flats by the proximity to the deepest holes in the lake, or by how close they are to the main channel.... As far as bait... find out what kind of bait fish are in the lake and concentrate on catshing some of that either in a minnow trap or cast net and use cut bait or whole live baits fished at varying depths on and around the flats, humps or flooding areas. I would prefer to present baits in the slopes where the deeper water "connects" to the flats, since that is where I would expect the fish would come from. 

Again, this is all just speculation, having never fished the lake... one last point... Catfish, while considered to be slow and stupid by some, are definitely a predatory fish. Being a predator, they can easily be caught in the same kinds of areas as other predatory fish... points where ridges meet the waterline, and pockets in the shoreline with deep water nearby... drifting with live minnows under a bobber and another couple on the bottom might be the most effective way to locate fish. The best way to figure it out is to get out there and give 'em a try. Good luck!


----------

